# Moving to Perdido Key- Questions



## FlyNavy (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm moving down to Perdido (about 1.5 mi from the FL/AL line) Me and some guys are leasing a house right across the street from the beach and I was wondering if there is any decent surf fishing around that area/what I can catch in what season. 

I've used my Dad's setups over the summers for years but I'm getting my own now. So the other question is what size reel would be the best option and the best way to work the braid or mono. I checked out the Penn Battle 5000 and it seemed like a pretty sweet reel, but I wasn't sure if I should go up a size or two and snag it on a 10 or 11' rod.

I'm interested in surf fishing for sharks too, but wasn't sure if I would need a yak to get everything out far enough. 
Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Just my $.02, the Penn Battle reels, are fine for surf fishin, good bang for the buc$... the 5000, is one of my favorites, might be a little light for sharks over 4 feet, I have caught many spec's, red's, ladys, blues, pomps & Spanish on mine, with no problems..When going for toothy critters, I'll typically use my 6000 w/11'... or when throwing heavy stuff from the sand, the 7000 w/12' works good for getting out over the 2nd bar with 4 to 6ozs and a big chunk of bait. as far as line, power pro 30# or 40# braid is my choice, with different top shots, just depending on whats happening at the time, there are a lot of good folks within the PFF, with great advise and good opinions,.. once again just my $.02..hope this helps a little. Good Luck, Good Fishin and most of all have Fun!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with zara...5000 is a great size for the surf. When I started surf fishing years ago, I went big. Just not necessary here. I've not fished the battle, but I'm a big fan of the 550 SSg. Shimano Sahara and Stradic are also good choices in that size range. Definitely want to invest in a couple of 10-12 foot rods. The last spinning surf rods I bought were Star 11' Ariels. Good bang for the buck. A close friend is still using them.

Welcome to the surf fishing fraternity. Don't hesitate to PM if I can help.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Shimano spheros 6000 is also a very versatile reel for the money. Star rods all the way, I love my new 8ft stellar and I haven't really felt the need for anything longer in the surf.


----------



## FlyNavy (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll let you all know what I go with and if I have any luck out my front door when I get down there in a few weeks. See you all soon!


----------



## FlyNavy (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guys, ended up going with at Penn Battle 6000 and and a 10' Kunnan surf rod. I grabbed a Stradic FJ 3000 on sale too and put it on a 1-piece Tsunami rod.

I went out my front door yesterday and tossed out and was getting tons of annoying 4-8" cats. I ended up wading to the first sandbar and chunked it out and got a lady within 15 seconds. Any ideas or recommendations on what to throw out to try to get some Reds or anything edible at all???

I'm headed out to give my hand at Shark fishing tonight. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

FlyNavy said:


> Any ideas or recommendations on what to throw out to try to get some Reds or anything edible at all???


Throw out some cubes of those ladyfish on a fish finder and you may pick up some reds. One of my favorite methods of fishing is to get some greenbacks with a casting net and put em on a fish-finder rig. You can tear up spanish mackerel that way. Whiting are good eating too. Get a 3 hook pomp rig, cut shrimp into pinky-nail sized cubes, and fish in the first trough from the beach.


----------



## FlyNavy (Jul 2, 2012)

so_ill said:


> Throw out some cubes of those ladyfish on a fish finder and you may pick up some reds. One of my favorite methods of fishing is to get some greenbacks with a casting net and put em on a fish-finder rig. You can tear up spanish mackerel that way. Whiting are good eating too. Get a 3 hook pomp rig, cut shrimp into pinky-nail sized cubes, and fish in the first trough from the beach.


Thanks a bunch. I got my first pomp yesterday at Johnsons. I guess everything else will get better once some cool fronts start coming though. What kind of leader/size hook do you rig up on the fish finder for Spanish? Thanks for all the advice


----------



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

FlyNavy said:


> Thanks a bunch. I got my first pomp yesterday at Johnsons. I guess everything else will get better once some cool fronts start coming though. What kind of leader/size hook do you rig up on the fish finder for Spanish? Thanks for all the advice



No problem, it's the least I can do for a service member. Congrats on the pomp. For any type of fish finder rig I'm a huge fan of circle hooks, and when targeting Spanish I'll use anywhere from a size 4 all the way up to 3/0. As far as leader material I'd recommend a beefy flourocarbon (50#), or a light wire (I'd prefer about 10# but it's hard to find less than 20#), with preference to the flourocarbon because they can be picky. They have teeth like razors so they slice through mono and light flouro like it's nothing.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ as soon as the water temps get under 80 things will improve. 

there are some bull reds out there but you gotta work for them.. live pinfish work.


----------

